# Renting from Long and McQuade



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm still at conflict over what type of guitar I want, how much I want to spend, if I even want to/like to play, and etc...
... but the idea of renting a guitar or two for a month has been suggested, and might just be a good idea. One can only tell so much from just holding it and not playing it. Does anyone have experience renting from Long and McQuade, rates, gear selection, service, complaints, etc.?


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Honestly I wouldn't bother renting one. Do some research and buy a USED guitar for a good price. Can be in whatever price range you can afford, but find a used bargain. You can re-sell it later if you want, and just might make a profit. 

I've bought guitars from the local buy/sell paper and later sold them at a profit miore times than I can remember! At worst, you sell for slightly less.. still be cheaper than renting.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

As long as it is well set up, I don't see the problem with renting.


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

I figure that renting, even for a week or two, will allow me to try out a couple different types of guitar, and more importantly, I'll be able to figure out how 'into it' I am. I may find that I only want to dabble here and there on weekends and be content with cheaper gear or, that I love it and want something that's going to last.


----------



## Canman (Oct 21, 2007)

I guess when it comes right down to it everything is basically just rented...yikes!

Well it might be a good idea to rent to try different types of instruments-for eg electrics, a strat is not the same as a les paul or a es335 or a jazz box.
nor is a classical like a steel string for that matter.

If you dont know what you like maybe pick someone whos style you may enjoy emulating and go for that. 

But a Strat is always a sure bet for an electric.

But then you need an amp too.
I saw those epiphone 5 watt tube jobs in a flyer starting dec for 160 bucks! In the store I saw a nice maple squire strat for used 140-
It all depends on how much you want to spendd-there is no limit when it comes to that aspect.
MTO


----------



## puscifer (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm not sure on the pricing, but I figure it's very affordable, since I was paying about a dollar a day per mic that I had rented.


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

Came home with a Traynor Custom Valve 20, a Squier strat, and Gibson Les Paul Studio for a month.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

I rented a Roland Jazz Chorus amp from L&M for ages, back in the 80's.

It's actually a very good idea over the short term - you get to spend quality time with an expensive item, for a very reasonable rate.

Where it gets silly is if you KEEP renting over an extended period of time.

I think I ended up paying them MORE in the long run for the rental than I would have if I'd just bought it outright.

But cash was tight, etc etc.

So, in a nutshell, short term YES, long term NO.

BTW, I've also purchased from previously rented items from L&M at a serious discount. It's not a bad idea if you know what you're doing.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

happydude said:


> Came home with a Traynor Custom Valve 20, a Squier strat, and Gibson Les Paul Studio for a month.


That sounds cool. I'm thinking about renting my next amp before buying to try it with the band for a couple of evenings. I find that some amps sound great in a store, but not so good when played loud with a band.

Just curious - did you rent the Les Paul and Strat to compare the two? Wouldn't you be better getting two instruments which were closer in price (and presumably in quality?) to compare? I'm leaving this wide open for all the Gibson haters to crack jokes that the quality will be the same :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

The squier was $17 to rent, an American Strat was $70, the Les Paul was $50. The store has an insurance value on the Squier at $150 and the Gibson $1250 Funny thing is, I by far prefer the Squier. I was going to buy something this weekend but I still wasn't sure what I wanted. I'm happy with the single coil sound that the Squier is giving me and I certainly don't like the feel of the Les Paul, so I'm thinking some variant of Fender Strat or at least Strat style. I'm hoping that at the end of the month period I'll be able to test other guitars so when I do buy, I buy something I'll want to keep.

PS my fingers hurt, but I'm starting to be able to play a few notes in a row for some songs


----------



## Freeze1962 (Nov 19, 2007)

happydude said:


> I'm still at conflict over what type of guitar I want, how much I want to spend, if I even want to/like to play, and etc...
> ... but the idea of renting a guitar or two for a month has been suggested, and might just be a good idea. One can only tell so much from just holding it and not playing it. Does anyone have experience renting from Long and McQuade, rates, gear selection, service, complaints, etc.?





happydude said:


> Came home with a Traynor Custom Valve 20, a Squier strat, and Gibson Les Paul Studio for a month.


You can buy ANYTHING at Long & McQuade and return it for full refund including taxes within 30 days of purchase ... that to me equals $0 rental for a full month, that is if you don't do this 5 times (use common sense). This allows you to try something that you think you might like to buy and return it...no questions asked...if you don't like it. Ask a salesman, it's no secret, it's store policy! You might as well take advantage of the offer, as long as you don't abuse the privilege. Good Luck!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

happydude said:


> PS my fingers hurt, but I'm starting to be able to play a few notes in a row for some songs


You think your going to get sympathy here ?????? ha ha 

Keep playin' it will get better. That is one of the most frustrating things about guitar. The pain has probably stopped a lot of learners. Unlike keys... But once you get the ends of your fingers toughened up they are like that for a long time. 

Even 10 mins at a time through out the day can add up pretty quick. 

Glad things are working out for you.


----------

